
Two Russian Spies Charged in Massive Yahoo Hack - tedsuo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/four-men-charged-in-connection-with-yahoo-breach-1489592862
======
existencebox
To try and be a good citizen alongside the requisite paywall gripe, here is a
link to a comparable article without paywall.

[http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/russian-spies-
charged-...](http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/russian-spies-charged-
massive-yahoo-email-hack-n733716)

------
detaro
3 hours earlier, also on the front page right now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13876208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13876208)

